# Focus Raven Extreme Carbon 2009 Rahmen



## wollschwein (28. August 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Focus-Raven-Extr...eile?hash=item35a33abcf5&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## wollschwein (6. September 2009)

jetzt wird er verschleudert, wiedereingestellt und preisnachlass.
wer hier interesse hat bitte pn ansonsten ebay.

wenn er jetzt nicht weggeht nagel ich ihn  mir an die wand

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230375025585&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

